# Amphibia new designs



## wotsch (Jan 5, 2011)

Apologies if this isn't new news...

While considering my next Amphibia mod project, I noticed that meranom has a number of new Amphibia designs available in the Amphibian Classic range.

Some of them are clearly inspired by previous SE models (although they have the classic arrow hands and the dials don't seem to be as well done as the SE versions):

http://meranom.com/amphibian-classic/120/vostok-watch-amphibian-classic-120695.html

http://meranom.com/amphibian-classic/120/vostok-watch-amphibian-classic-120512.html

Others seem to be new dial designs altogether in the 100 case (at least I've not seen them before):

http://meranom.com/amphibian-classic/100/vostok-watch-amphibian-classic-100475.html

http://meranom.com/amphibian-classic/100/vostok-watch-amphibian-classic-100815.html

http://meranom.com/amphibian-classic/100/vostok-watch-amphibian-classic-100820.html

http://meranom.com/amphibian-classic/100/vostok-watch-amphibian-classic-100825.html

There's a new white-dialled 090, which looks very nice:

http://meranom.com/amphibian-classic/090/vostok-watch-amphibian-classic-090485.html

Some are really nice (IMO), others not quite so. I ordered this one:

http://meranom.com/amphibian-classic/100/vostok-watch-amphibian-classic-100816.html

Cheers,
-wotsch


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

I like your choice - - can you let us know how this compares with the older ones? It looks chunky enough - and do these have "WCS" (Wobbly Crown Syndrome) as wella s the older ones when you pull 'em out to set? :to_become_senile:


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Some nice additions to the Classic range there, I particularity like the blue second hand jobs. :smile:


----------

